# hi all



## smoking uk (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for the invite Danny

New to smoking bought a brinkman from Costco thought id give it a go soon realized that it leaked a lot so found this forum. Started doing the recommended mods took it all apart again and joined it with heat silicone extended the chimney internally having a firebox and some baffle plates made struggled with losing smoke from the sides of the chamber lid tried heat silicone didn't work to good then tried stove fiberglass rope still not to good mainly because the lid is slightly different curve to the chamber so i took the rope off put silicone where it was and carefully put the rope back closed the lid waited an hour cut the excess of with a Stanley blade and it now seems a good fit haven't smoked on it yet ill post and let you all know if it works.done 3 smokes so far pulled pork pork ribs used butt rub on top of olive oil also did a leg of lamb pulled pork and ribs came out best gonna try brisket going to inject a cup of beef stock into it which i also read on these great forums and rub again. When all my mods are done ill let you no what difference they have hopefully made.

Regards Tim

(Bristol UK)


----------



## wade (May 14, 2014)

Welcome Tim. The UK contingent here is continuing to grow.

You will get a lot of good advice and support here - both from us in the UK and from others in the US and elsewhere. For an event that is local to you, you may want to get yourself down to Grillstock in Bristol next month (7th and 8th June) as there will be a lot of BBQ expertise around there that weekend.

Looking forward to hearing how your brisket works out 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Wade


----------



## smoking uk (May 14, 2014)

Ok Thanks Wade if i'm around that weekend ill pop down there


----------



## kc5tpy (May 15, 2014)

Hello Tim.  Glad to have you in the "family".  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (May 15, 2014)

Welcome Tim. Great bunch of nutters here, very helpful people

Dave


----------

